# Question about crate training new puppy



## noahthomas03 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi everyone! Just two days ago I picked up my new English cream puppy named Aspen. She has, for the most part, been doing really well in her new home. I did a lot of research on crate training before getting her and decided it is the best option for me since I have to be gone periodically through the day. I've had some issues with the training though and could use some advice. 

I have been doing my best to make it a positive environment for her, by introducing her to the crate with treats, toys, praise, etc. I know crate training a puppy is a gradual process, and I am willing to work through the steps to make it work, however, since leaving a puppy in the crate for an hour or so shouldn't be done until she is already well into her crate training, what should I do when I have to leave the house or when it's time for bed? I don't want to keep forcing her in there and cause her to associate the crate with negative things, but I can't leave her free-roaming either.

Recently I'll give her a treat once she gets in her crate, shut the door, and walk out of the house without making a big deal of it, but she will bark and cry for 15 or so minutes, until she eventually settles down and goes to sleep (I have a security camera so I can check on her). Any advice? I have also made sure to not let her out of the crate until she stops barking/crying. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

What kind of crate do you have? Is it the wire kind? Goldens get hot so they need the air flow of the wire one. I also have a plastic one for my Beagle, but for my Golden I read to get a wire one. Do you leave a radio or tv on when you leave? When you leave you can carry your puppy to the crate or walk on a leash. Take out potty on a leash before you go, get to the crate put a treat way in the back or a kong with yummy treats and close the door and leave. Don't worry about the crying, you have to leave puppy will stop. Someone also told me to put a stuffed animal in the crate because the puppy misses it's litter mates and likes something to lay on. Thankfully I had a Clifford stuffed animal and my puppy loved it. Oddly she doesn't chew on it, she lays on him. Stick with the crate training. You can't leave a puppy alone without asking for trouble.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I always used the crate for naps and quiet time while I was home and going about my business in the house. I didn't want the dog to associate the crate with my leaving, so throughout the day I would pop him or her in, do the dishes, pull a few weeds in the yard, do a load of laundry, etc. We kept a crate in the breakfast room which is visible to the other parts of the house so the puppy could see me as I moved around. I would leave briefly and return, extending the time away. Pretty quickly the crate became their refuge and our dogs would "self-crate" for a little downtime throughout the day.


----------



## noahthomas03 (Jul 2, 2018)

daisy1234 said:


> What kind of crate do you have? Is it the wire kind? Goldens get hot so they need the air flow of the wire one. I also have a plastic one for my Beagle, but for my Golden I read to get a wire one. Do you leave a radio or tv on when you leave? When you leave you can carry your puppy to the crate or walk on a leash. Take out potty on a leash before you go, get to the crate put a treat way in the back or a kong with yummy treats and close the door and leave. Don't worry about the crying, you have to leave puppy will stop. Someone also told me to put a stuffed animal in the crate because the puppy misses it's litter mates and likes something to lay on. Thankfully I had a Clifford stuffed animal and my puppy loved it. Oddly she doesn't chew on it, she lays on him. Stick with the crate training. You can't leave a puppy alone without asking for trouble.


Thanks for the reply! 
1. Yes it is a wire kind, it's in the living room with plenty of ventilation/AC.
2. I've tried both leaving a TV on, and not.
I take her outside to go potty right before she goes in the crate, and also immediately after she comes out. She has a small stuffed elephant that she plays with in the crate, but usually only after I've been gone for 20 minutes and she has stopped her very loud barking/crying. I share a wall with neighbors, so I was concerned about the noise part as well as I just don't want her to learn to hate the crate this way.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

You're doing all the right things. In my experience, no puppy (especially one who has only been home for 2-3 days), likes to be alone/is used to being alone/crated at first. Your pup will get used to it! Its hard to watch them be unhappy. 

FWIW, my dog was a serious crater-hater, and would cry for 30-45 minutes at first, even at night, even if I was sitting right next to her. My neighbors didn't complain (I was SO afraid they would). But I also introduced them all to my puppy and apologized in advance. 

I crated Piper when she was a puppy any time she needed some downtime, or I needed to get something done in my house and couldn't closely watch her. Then I started leaving (initially for just a couple minutes, and then built up the time). 

Additionally, I had to move from a wire crate to a plastic crate with my pup. She actually would bite at the wires, and chipped a tooth on one. If you keep the room where the crate is cool and well ventilated, she will be fine if you need to do something like that.


----------



## noahthomas03 (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies! It's good to know I'm not doing anything wrong even though she cries and barks a lot in the crate. Should I practice putting her in the crate and closing it while I'm home and just doing other things even if she sits in there and cries her head off? I definitely don't want her to think it's just a place she has to go when I leave.


----------



## Izziebeth (Mar 26, 2018)

noahthomas03 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! It's good to know I'm not doing anything wrong even though she cries and barks a lot in the crate. Should I practice putting her in the crate and closing it while I'm home and just doing other things even if she sits in there and cries her head off? I definitely don't want her to think it's just a place she has to go when I leave.


Yes - but for short times at first. If you can give her something like a Kong with a bit of frozen yogurt or peanut butter, this will keep her quietly busy and build positive associations with the crate. I would also bring her right outdoors after reopening the crate. This will help prevent her from learning crying is rewarded by freedom in the house.

You can also walk by and nonchalantly drop in a treat from time to time, leaving the door openand allowing her to explore at will.

We save one of our pup’s favorite treats - freeze dried chicken liver - for crate only. That makes it extra special. At 5 months, all I need to do is touch the chicken liver bag (okay, and sometimes go, “ Winner, winner, chicken dinner!”) and she will run and sit in the crate!


----------

